# Ausblenden externer News möglich?



## Carbi (19. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

 

ich lese immer gerne die News hier auf der Seite, allerdings stören mich persönlich die vielen News eurer "Schwesterseiten", die hier verlinkt sind.

Gibt es in meinem Profil eine Möglichkeit, News zu filtern, so das die News von PCG, PCGH usw. nicht mehr auf der Startseite zu sehen sind?

 

Danke

Carbi


----------

